# Pen Holders



## beck3906 (Jul 15, 2012)

The first photo is of the small white acrylice holders I made yesterday.  The second photo is a front shot of a pen in the holder.  The third shot is a top shot of the holder.

I believe I'll remake them to be long enough to hold the full length of the pen.  I'll also make the back side smaller.

These changes should hide the support better.

I'll also buff the edges but the dust on the corners here help outline the holder for these shots


----------



## plantman (Jul 17, 2012)

:wink::wink: Rick: Your pens are beautyful!!!! Might I suggest using clear acrylic for your holders so the dont't take away from the pens themselfs. This also makes the pens look like they are floating in air. Check my photos to see what they would look like. Jim S


----------



## Russknan (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice work, both! I wonder whether you can combine each of your ideas and make the blocks out of clear lucite or plexi so that the support will be even less visible(?) Thanks again for sharing.


----------

